# Travel Coding Career Oppty with SIGN ON BONUS!



## Precyse (Oct 10, 2012)

*Travel Coding Career Oppty - Travel the country with Precyse! We provide full ICD-10 Education at no cost! ASK ME ABOUT OUR SIGN ON BONUS! *

Become ICD-10 Certified
Full Travel Department
Competitive pay and benefits
24X7 support
A company with a great culture!
Sign on bonus!

Please apply here: http://careers.precyse.com/view-job/?jobid=298


----------

